# Twiggs Co Boar Bear



## ooz (Aug 25, 2012)

Never taken a bear off our place  and  we have decided that we are going  to take one out this year since they are a pain in the butt and we have PLENTY of them.  Some questions I have for you guys is how to identify sex other than checkin for family jewels which in these pics you can clearly see hes packin . Second question I have is what you say this bear is? decent? good ?or great in size wise. We have seen bigger ones.


----------



## FMBear (Aug 25, 2012)

Mature male bears generally just look more stout.  The past couple of summers, I've been lucky enough to encounter males checking out the females, and they almost always have higher and wider shoulders than sows.  Also, the more distance between the ears can be a good indicator.

Even when I went up to Maine to bear hunt, they said the average bear up there was 150 dressed.  So I'd say this is going to be a good bear once the season comes around!  I'd pull the trigger without thinking twice!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 26, 2012)

I am no bear pro, but I am thinking, this is no Monster Bruin, but definitely a Shooter

I love that lane he is in too


----------



## ooz (Aug 26, 2012)

FMBear said:


> Mature male bears generally just look more stout.  The past couple of summers, I've been lucky enough to encounter males checking out the females, and they almost always have higher and wider shoulders than sows.  Also, the more distance between the ears can be a good indicator.
> 
> Even when I went up to Maine to bear hunt, they said the average bear up there was 150 dressed.  So I'd say this is going to be a good bear once the season comes around!  I'd pull the trigger without thinking twice!


  thanks or the info .were gonna fill the stands up this year and I wanna be able to tell the others what to look for.


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 27, 2012)

Wide shoulders and also the apperance of a hunp on top of the shoulders also larger head as FM Bear said Shoot that one he is a pretty good Ga Bear.


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 27, 2012)

I like that last pic of him. Looks like he is posing for the camera.


----------



## markland (Aug 27, 2012)

We have a ton of them on our Twiggs property as well and I am going to open up the gates on them come hunting season and let my members bring extra guests and even considering allowing guns for this 1 day hunt, we want them gone!  They are destroying everything we put out and keeping the hogs and deer off the feeders as well, they are more then a nuisance then anything else.  I love to hunt bears and do so in N GA and like seeing them in the woods, but don't want them down here, just too much trouble and too expensive to keep up with.  I hope the DNR extends the bear season some, that is just the wrong time to have this hunt and I will be in IL anyway!!!!!


----------



## ooz (Aug 28, 2012)

markland said:


> We have a ton of them on our Twiggs property as well and I am going to open up the gates on them come hunting season and let my members bring extra guests and even considering allowing guns for this 1 day hunt, we want them gone!  They are destroying everything we put out and keeping the hogs and deer off the feeders as well, they are more then a nuisance then anything else.  I love to hunt bears and do so in N GA and like seeing them in the woods, but don't want them down here, just too much trouble and too expensive to keep up with.  I hope the DNR extends the bear season some, that is just the wrong time to have this hunt and I will be in IL anyway!!!!!



 There is definitely not a shortage of them. At first it was neat to see them and watch them but now its just annoying.  We arnt even running the feeders this year because they run all the deer off.  They are like giant coons!!.


----------



## splinter17 (Sep 7, 2012)

Twiggs County was the hot spot last year. Wasn't it 39 harvested on the one day hunt?


----------



## markland (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah I heard 42 myself and most of those were around the area my lease is in, wish they would get most of them out of there!


----------



## BustABuck (Sep 12, 2012)

I have 3 different tracks in Twiggs and "nuisance" is almost an understatement. Can't use feeders for deer or even scatter corn because of the bears. They destroy feeders and even cameras. They are beginning to have an impact on deer populations in my area as well due to possible fawn kills and definitely food competition. Im all about conservation of species, but I think the DNR and the UGA boys need to share the love and start relocating some of the transfers elsewhere.


----------

